# Những thói quen xấu mà mẹ bầu nên tránh để bảo vệ thai nhi



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (8/1/19)

Trong quá trình mang thai bất cứ điều gì cũng có thể ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi cũng như sức khỏe của mẹ bầu, chính vì thế các mẹ bầu cần có cho mình những kiến thức cơ bản để quá trình mang thai diễn ra thuận lợi hơn. Ngoài những những thói quen xấu mà ai cũng biết như sử dụng chất kích thích, ăn những loại thức ăn không đảm bảo chất lượng…Sau đây là những thói quen xấu mà mẹ bầu nên tránh để bảo vệ thai nhi cũng như một thai kỳ khỏe mạnh.





​
*-Xách đồ nặng*
Khi mẹ bầu xách những đồ nặng đi bộ có thể khiến vở ối sớm, gây ra các cơn co thắt tử cung và một số biến chứng khác, đặc biệt là trong 3 tháng cuối thai kỳ. Chính vì thế các mẹ nên tránh để trường hợp xấu xảy ra, khi đi mua đồ cần có chồng hoặc người thân đi cùng.

*-Nằm ngửa*
Khi năm ngửa khối lượng thai nhi chèn ép lên các vũng tỉnh mạch và các cơ quan quan trọng như tim, phổi, thận của người mẹ, gây cản trở quá trình lưu thông máu cũng như sự vận chuyển oxy từ phần dưới cơ thể lên trên. Điều này đồng nghĩa với việc chất dinh dưỡng, máu và oxy cung cấp cho thai nhi sẽ bị thiếu hụt dẫn đến tình trạng chậm phát triển.





​
*-Bế em bé*
Trong quá trình mang thai việc bế em bé cũng gây ra những nguy hiểm cho thai nhi, làm tăng áp lực lên thai nhi trong bụng gây ra các cơn co thắt tử cung. Nếu vẫn cần phải bế bạn nên ngồi xuống và nhấc từ từ bé lên, tránh khom lưng, cúi gập người và bế bé quá lâu.

*-Đi giày cao gót*
Trong khi mang thai, cơ thể sẽ giải phóng một loại hormone làm nới lỏng khớp, cùng với đó trọng lượng cơ thể tăng lên, điều này gây khó khăn cho việc thăng bằng khi đi giày cao gót dể trượt ngã gây nguy hiểm cho cả mẹ và bé.

*-Xem phim kinh dị*
Thai kỳ cảm xúc của mẹ bầu ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến thai nhi, chính vì thế mẹ bầu nên hạn chế mà tốt nhất không nên xem phim kinh dị cũng như để cảm xúc tiêu cực sẽ gây căng thẳng quá mức đến thai nhi, ức chế sự hấp thụ oxy của thai nhi.

*-Cúi gập người lấy đồ*
Điều này vô cùng nguy hiểm gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến thai nhi và gây áp lực lên bụng của mẹ bầu. Vì vậy khi muốn lấy đồ trên sàn nhà, bạn cần ngồi xuống từ từ không được cúi lưng.





​
*-Ngủ quá nhiều*
Không phải cứ ngủ quá nhiều sẽ tốt, mà điều đó còn làm cho cơ thể mẹ bầu mệt mỏi, uể oải hơn, vì vậy mẹ bầu chỉ nên ngủ đủ giấc không nên nằm miết trên giường sẽ khiến cơ thể mệt mỏi, buồn ngủ trừ khi có ý kiến bác sĩ bảo nghỉ ngơi.

Để cập nhật thêm kiến thức các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqR7okqLIVwYu4kY_...


----------

